
Young Elon Musk featured in documentary about millionaires (1999) - coloneltcb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSHUha9ABNY&feature=youtu.be
======
visakanv
The part where he goes "There it is, gentlemen, the fastest car in the world!"
is so unadulteratedly cheesy, nerdy and ALMOST cringe-inducing. It's kinda
heartening to know that Musk used to be a little odd like that- it makes him a
little more human in my eyes. And it's a little easier to get a sense of how
he might've been mean, nasty or otherwise unlikeable at times.

He really would make a great movie villain, in the best way.

